# Complete E-cig Studies List



## Gizmo (4/11/13)

I found a website that has a awesome list of studies relating to Vaping.

#ecigstudies Check it out here - http://www.cigbuyer.com/studies/

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Alex (26/5/14)

Here's another http://www.vapeorama.net/e-cigs-studies--vaping-research.html

*VAPEORAMA'S LIST OF E CIGS STUDIES & VAPING RESEARCH 

*Welcome to the web's biggest and most complete list of e cigs studies and scientific research on vaping. The links lead to a pdf (where possible), abstract or presentation. Recent studies are at the top of the page, scroll down for the older ones.
This list is a thank you note to the global vaping community for being so supportive to fellow vapers. Feel free to help me keep it up to date!??

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## dekang suppliers (10/12/14)

I was contacted by http://ecigintelligence.com/ a few days ago by guy called Dan he may also be contacting a few more vendors over the next few days to ask for assistance on compiling stats on ecig use in south africa very nice guy, they compile research on ecig statistics on worldwide scale during our conversion he put me onto this company http://www.ecigarette-research.com/web/index.php/research they are a company headed by a leading doctor in this field you will find some very interesting article on this website with regards to this forum topic.


----------

